# Question of Sport



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone catch the new one tonight?

Absolutely ruined for me. Watched it since the 80s with Emlyn Hughes, Bill Beaumont and David Coleman and each reincarnation has always kept a similar format with a great chemistry, banter, rapport between host and captains.
Tonight's was awful, Paddy McGuiness obviously not ex sports so scripted jokes were crinchworthy. 2 captains just no chemistry between them or natural banter. Then to cap it off they have a "League of their own" type challenge out of the studio.

One of those few shows(especially sports based) that the wife and I would watch together and laugh all the way through. Sadly no more, we'll have to start talking instead. :lol:

RIP- QoSport


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh was that what that was??


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Didn't even bother with it after he was announced as the host.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

For me it’s been crap for years just so boring, more fun watching paint dry IMHO


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Mac- said:


> Didn't even bother with it after he was announced as the host.


Me too!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paddy McGuiness seems to have his fingers in a lot of pies.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When I heard Paddy McGuiness was taking over I thought the same Soul boy. Sometimes on TG he got very verbal when the joke was on him.

I just don't see his connection with sports in any way.

Didn't watch it and probably never will.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Not seen this for years.

Last time I watched, Ian Botham & Bill Beaumont was captain.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Not seen this for years.
> 
> Last time I watched, Ian Botham & Bill Beaumont was captain.


I think Emlyn Hughes was in it the last time I saw it! My Dad loved it.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup, another show that has been dumbed down into "celebs" and "Woooooooo" at everything.

The old format was long in the tooth and 1970's BBC at times, but it was a decent quiz that stretched your mind.

This will inevitably descend into having people like / Keith Lemon / unknown stand-up comedians / former "celebs" who need the money or publicity .......

Or the pre-rehearsed, pre-scripted nonsense you get nowadays on TV where some unknown 23 year old "_...stand-up comedian, blogger, author, podcast host..._" will answer a question about the 1970 World Cup and say "oh yeah i remember watching it on the telly"

Meh !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Question of Sport died a death years ago. I thought it had been dropped from TV altogether after numerous failed attempts to rehash it. 

I didn't see it, but I can see why the BBC were trying something different.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Not seen this for years.
> 
> Last time I watched, Ian Botham & Bill Beaumont was captain.


You are going back a long time Rappy, I'll go back even further and I stopped watching it after the late Emlyn Hughes was captain. I just kind of drifted apart from the show.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Yup, another show that has been dumbed down into "celebs" and "Woooooooo" at everything.
> 
> The old format was long in the tooth and 1970's BBC at times, but it was a decent quiz that stretched your mind.
> 
> ...


I think the show needs an ex sports person or former sports TV commentator like David Coleman, somebody that sports fans can relate too who can front the show and not somebody who's an ex comedian or game show host IMO.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Was he ever considered a comedian?


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Mac- said:


> Was he ever considered a comedian?


Must admit, I was surprised when he was described as a comedian.

I thought I'd give it a go, first episode etc, but switched off after just a few minutes - his voice is worse than finger nails on a blackboard.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched it out of curiousity. I've never watched for years and never seen it talked about for years either. Is it Paddy hosting that has made people tune in? 

With the lack of audience, distancing and weak guests it was a little flat. The sound was bouncing in an empty studio. I don't think it was any worse that it has been for years before. 

I like Paddy. I'm not a fan of his stand up, but he is a well known comedian before anything else. He also comes across as a good man. The pieces he's done with his children earned my respect.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I like Paddy. I'm not a fan of his stand up, but he is a well known comedian before anything else. He also comes across as a good man. The pieces he's done with his children earned my respect.


Unfortunately, these attributes don't make for a good Question of Sport chairman.

The only saving grace is that they didn't give the job to Gary Lineker

(You might have gathered, I'm not their biggest fan. )


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You are going back a long time Rappy, I'll go back even further and I stopped watching it after the late Emlyn Hughes was captain. I just kind of drifted apart from the show.


I'll say that I've never watched it on my own TV in my own house!

Moved out of the parents house about 20 years ago haha


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I've not watched this prog for many years, when I read that Paddy was going to be the host I thought "that's it they (BBC) just want to kill it off and blame Paddy for it's demise", in reality it died many years ago. 
Typical move by the BBC, it's time the BBC were thoroughly brought to account. It's just a 1930's style gentleman's club with no real ideas of it's own. 

Also, I pay Sky to watch BBC so why should I pay the BBC too? Just my little rant lol.

Paddy should stick to what he does best ... staying off tv in my opinion.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Good god, I know I've been abroad for a few years but what the hell has happened to UK TV?! The BBC need to have a word and get Joe Marler in the QoS hot seat. If his podcast is anything to go by, he'd be awesome. The media companies tried to shake up sports programmes over here in Oz a few years ago by getting rid of stalwarts and bringing in young, female presenters who had very little knowledge or experience. It didn't end well. It's the same with Top Gear - I'm sure Paddy and Freddie are very entertaining together over a beer in a pub, but how playing cricket and being a questionable comedian somehow qualifies you to present a motoring program escapes me. Bring back Rory and get Harry Metcalf on there and it will be great. So, if you're listening BBC, Joe and Freddie to QoS, Paddy to unearth Peter Kay and get Phoenix Nights back on and Harry and Rory to TG. Oh, and make the IPlayer available in Australia so I can watch them!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought it was good tonight. 

I'd never have had Anton Du Beke down as as a guy with a lot of sporting knowledge.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

The BBC have lost the plot in my opinion, have done for years. They spend far too much time being politically correct, and woke. And they spend far too much of the taxpayers money paying 'celebrities' such as Lineker who should not gob off on the BBC and spout his views. What happened to the famous BBC impartiality? 
Roll on scrapping the license fee. I for one would not pay to have the BBC.
They have not produced a decent comedy show in many years, QT has not been entertaining in God knows how many years.


----------

